# Nismo 555cc injector



## R34GTRvspec2nur (Dec 28, 2016)

Hi Guys , 

I sent my injectors to be cleaned and have just received a call saying 1 of them needs replacing and the rest are fine.
Checked online but Seems they’re discontinued I think there nismo 555c from a R1 engine . 

Anyone know where I can get one from or anyone have one lying around they do not need or even a set . 
Or will I have to buy a new set of injectors and which can I use to replace mine .

Regards


----------

